
Is the Sunk Cost Fallacy Actually Smart Business? - duck
http://insight.kellogg.northwestern.edu/article/is_the_sunk_cost_fallacy_actually_smart_business
======
sp332
So it's like "social proof" with your past self providing the peer pressure.

